# My new frog!!



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Well, ive finally got a Frog! a horned one.. I saw this lil guy and fell for him  the wife has named him Doug!

This is him when I just got him home:









This is him having just been put in his new house:









And this is him after about 2 minutes all buried in! 









This is the new house being prepared ready for Doug:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Unfortunately.. I havnt seen much of Doug since yesterday. Hes been buried in most of the time so ive been lucky to even see a pair of eyeballs! :shock: I hope he gets settled in soon and stops hiding so much


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

thats cool,you got 1 in the end then  i see you got 1 of those that latch on the fingers :lol: ,if you cant find him just wriggle your fingers around the tank,im sure you will soon find him or he will you :shock: 

good luck with the new frog he looks cozy in his setup !!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

> if you cant find him just wriggle your fingers around the tank


:shock: thanks for that advice!  

I tryed to pick him up yesterday when I thought something was wrong with him, and it wasnt until I nearly lost my hand I realised he was ok! lol


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

i used to have a albino horned frog some years back,he loved pinkies,fluffs and rat pups,i used to feed him with forceps as he was so lazy about getting his own food,but they are a cool frog !!


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

my girlfriend wants your frog  i think thats why she like me, keeps sayin i will turn into a handsome prince someday... i think shes getting at something


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

lol, shes a bit mean to you isnt she 

This frog seems to be a real bird magnet!! every female I have shown him to falls for him.. maybe it IS the hansome prince thing


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

That frog is SOOOOOOOO COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm gonna have to get one!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Great arnt they  very big appettites these guys have.. and a taste for human fingers!


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm definitely in love with that frog!!!!! T-bo if you ever breed it let me know!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

i saw a big fat yellow and black horned frog in the aquatics+reptiles place i went the other day, they do look very cool, all dug into the soil. my girlfriend wanted him, until i told her that they do like to munch fingers etc, in fact anything that moves >:E but still, i think shes going to end up with one eventually, thanks t-bo for the pics, im blaming you!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

lol  Yeah you can blame me, I dont mind 

The yellow one was no doubt a albino.. there seems to be more of them than the normal phase, strange...


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

This might put your GF off DeadBait 

Here is a snap of Doug devouring a pinky mouse.. had to dig him out and mess up his home tonight so that he could have this  I think I have his earth too deep as he keep getting right buried in


----------



## Solorn (Mar 22, 2005)

The earth isn't too deep He's just happy. If you want to see him a little more though, reduce the amount of beddig in there and put more moss. He'll snuggle in to the moss and be easier to find.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah I might do that, I dont mind him being dug in though at the moment as hes still young and I want him to feel secure and happy  Hes been sat out just half dug in since last feeding so he seems happy enough to be exposed too.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

T-bo

your frog seems to be gatting happier every time i see him.Looks like hes having the time of his life there and also looks like at times hes saying to himself come on get those fingers just another inch closer :lol: 

Ryan


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Greenphase said:


> T-bo
> 
> your frog seems to be gatting happier every time i see him.Looks like hes having the time of his life there and also looks like at times hes saying to himself come on get those fingers just another inch closer :lol:
> 
> Ryan


lol  yes, im sure he trys to look cute and innocent just so i'll wiggle my fingers near him


----------



## VMatt (May 16, 2005)

Does a bite from those guy actually hurt - I didn't think there would be much in the way of teeth, or much strength in the bite. 

Loved the pictures but wasn't aware you had to plug frogs in :lol:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

> Loved the pictures but wasn't aware you had to plug frogs in


LOL 

Well, ive had my finger end up in this guys mouth quite a few times now.. it hasnt hurt, but did leave some very sticky flem on me  they do sort of have teeth.. kinda like a ridge on the tops of their mouth... but not teeth as we know them.


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

lol t-bo, my gf has kittens when i feed my little corns on pinkies, let alone seeing doug the frog chowing down lol. he swallow whole or is he a bit of a barbarian?


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Its eaten whole (he strikes as fast and hard as my boa does!), there is usualy a bit of choping going on to get it into his gut once hes got hold of it!


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

lovely. will tell chelle that!


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Dnt no anyfin about dese fogs bt lukin @ da settup in ure 1st pic it looks really convenient as it is only small! Is e gona b kept in dat small settup or is it temperary? If so id luv 2 no mre cz id luv 2 have 1 he looks so cool! Ow much are dese fogs usually?


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

These frogs do go quite large! so yeah ill have to move him at some point I would think.. but they are extremely inactive so dont require lots of space


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

KK thx t-bo i'll do sum research on dem n maybe if it all wrks out 4 me i mite get 1 !


----------

